# our daughter is perfect!



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

today we met our daughter...I can hardly put into words what this experience was like. we went to the foster carers and our little girl (13 months) was there crawling about all over the place. she is cheeky, inquisitive, playful, smiley, GORGEOUS!! When she put up her arms for dh to pick her up I thought my heart would explode..he was so chuffed. the foster carer is just lovely..really warm and loving and i cant forsee any problems with the introductions when they come. we had a happy hour just watching her and drinking in her every move, then our little girl waved us off at the door, a very regal 'queen' type wave which i will never forget  
It all feels very surreal.. i cant believe after all this time we might really have a little girl to call our daughter. Matching panel is booked for 15th May..aaaages away..I'm so pleased we have met her but it will be such a long time till we see her again  in the meantime i was allowed to take a couple of photos..being a portrait photographer hobbyist I am not overly impressed with my 'snaps' but they'll have to do. neither we nor the sw can forsee any reasons why  anything should fall down between now and panel but still I feel like i cant TRULY celebrate till then, this is going to be the hardest 6 weeks of my life..thank goodness we have dh's 40th to keep us busy 

kj x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

KJ

I remember those feelings very well.  I agree it is really surreal but it won't be long before you have your daughter home for good.  Good luck with the introductions, they are extremely tiring but hopefully they will not last for long.  We had 2 weeks of introductions but our little one was a bit older.  Don't worry about the photo, you will have ample opportunity to take some of your own during the introductions and when you bring her home.

Tracey x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

kj what a perfect  first meeting it will stay with you forever   6 weeks will fly by 

pam xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi KJ
What fantastic news!  How exciting and what wonderful memories to keep you going over the next 6 weeks.
Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Kim 

You dont know how happy i am to be reading this post 
Here's hoping the next six weeks will fly by 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

KJ 

oh wonderful wonderful wonderful!
the girls are right the six weeks will fly - so happy that you and dh are so happy 

LB
X


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Ooooh KJ you have me in happy   here.... what WONDERFUL news.  I am so happy for you.  It brings it all back to me when someone meets their new son/daughter... such a fantastic, lovely day... a moment in time that you will remember forever.

I have kept a diary from the day we met our DD, for her to read when she's older.. it's wonderful (even after only 3.5 months) to read back on the first few weeks.

6 weeks will fly by... we weren't allowed to meet our DD until we'd been to matching panel...  it must be torturous for you...

TC

C xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

KJ

WOW what a special day that will stay with you forevr andcarry you thourgh thenext 6 weeks? Why is it so long though? 

I will never forget they day we met pooh bear which is nearly 2 years ago now, it is such an amazing feeling. 

You are now a mummy at last.

Roll on introductions.

PBMxxxxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

KJ, 

So pleased you got to do this meet and it sounds like you have that feeling you were looking for. The next 6 weeks will fly by not only with DH's 40th but all the arrangements you are going to be making, believe me, you will start thinking of having to have the strangest things organised. So pleased for you and pleased that you get to enjoy the happy, elated, sweet sweet stuff at this end of the journey after all you have been through. 

Lots of love and good wishes
Mx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

KJ

Wonderful news and many memories that you will treasure.  15th May will be here before you know it.

Can't wait to read more about your little girl

Karen x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Dear Kim

I cried when I read your post. I am so happy for you both  

The next 6 weeks will be a hard but very exciting time for you both. After the last few difficult years you're nearly there achieving your dream!

Lots of love and hugs

Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

KJ

So very happy for you both    .
Wonderful news, can't wait to read more.
Many many congratulations,

LOL
Melanie


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Brilliant and wonderful news.  I am so happy for you both.  Hope the next six weeks goes by in a blur of trips to Mothercare and similar establishments.  

Sanita


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Kim thats fantastic,your post gave me the biggest goosebumps!

Good luck to you all,you have been so patient xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab news Kim

you had me with happy   as i can feel the joy and happiness in your psot

massive hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Fantastic news Keemjay - these 6 weeks will soon be a long distant memory that you and your daughter will share in years to come..

Keep us updated.

T x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj

Hunny I am welling up just reading your post    I am over the moon for you sweetie,told you you would get there in the end.Dead happy for you and all the others are right 6 weeks will fly by.

Kelly x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Keemjay

Want to add my good wishes, she sounds gorgeous I hope that the wait doesn't seem too long, it'll give you time to get organised and organise the party!   

Love K


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

KJ,

I'm in tears too...so very, very happy for you both.

Laine


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

KJ,
Your baby is the same age as Sunshine was when we met her, I know how amazing our first meet was you must be on cloud nine !!! I am abit confused how have you been able to meet her before matching panel I have never heard of this? We waited 10 days after panel before ratification came through before we were allowed to meet our baby!
Love and best wishes JD x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all..up with the lark..my mind is too excited to sleep, mentally re-arranging the spare room over and over again isnt helping 

thanks for all your lovely messages, i have to keep re-reading them all because i just cant believe its true!

we have been really lucky to meet littlie (have to think up an FF name for her!) before panel..our LA have a policy of offering a 'blind viewing' of potential children to help you make up your mind. with older ones you would do it say by visiting their nursery or school as a visitor so that they dont know who you are, but with the younger ones you can do it a little eassier as obviously they dont have a clue whats going on. I think we were allowed a somewhat longer visit then usual as it was all gong so swimmingly and the sw could tell we werent going back from here! 
We are still waiting for confirmation of our panel slot on 15th May, although they did say we might squeeze in on the 1st. However, because our SW is on holiday till the 23rd may, we cant start intros till she's back so panel dates dont really matter in the whole scheme of things. She cant go to panel with us which is a shame, we are her first couple she will have seen through to the end of the process. never mind  to be honest we have SO much to do its not even funny so I'm sure the next few weeks are going to fly



sanita said:


> Brilliant and wonderful news. I am so happy for you both. Hope the next six weeks goes by in a blur of trips to Mothercare and similar establishments.
> 
> Sanita


this made me giggle sanita  Its all I can do to stop dragging dh out this weekend..however he has agreed a shopping trip next weekend..I've even managed to get him to agree to IKEA at some point! My Mum is beside herself, she's itching to buy something..she phoned to tell me yesterday that she doesnt want to take over...but that she had HAD to get something...so she bought biodegradeable nappy sacks 

thanks again for all your messages 

kj x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awww this is fab   Wonderful to read your post 

hope the 6 weeks fly by 

xxx


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

Hi KJ 

Just wanting to wish u all the best.

Shelly


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Kim,

This is just such wonderful news...I am so so pleased for you.  You have got so much to occupy your mind and get organised that six weeks will go in a flash and before you know it your little girl will be home with you.

Loads of love and best wishes...

Sarah xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

fantastic news............go on go and go shopping............it will feel so much real once you start doing that.............there is nothing stopping you from window shopping if you don't want to temp fate.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fab news KJ

Hope the time passes really quickly till panel.  Enjoy the shopping, looking foreward to reading about your intros.

Cindy


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi KJ

Just read your post, feel so happy for you and your DH.  Hope we are lucky enough to have a child to call our own one day.  But patience is the order of the day and I must have bucket loads of it.  Like everyone else has already said.....6 weeks....no time at all.

Best of luck.

Debbie & Warren


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

oooh KJ -what fantastic news, hope time flies till the 15th may - 34 sleeps to go   
caseyx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

fantastic news KJ - have fun with the shopping!!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

KJ - what FANTASTIC news!!!!!

Can't believe it's really happening - how bloody amazing for you all!

The advice to keep a scrap book is brilliant - you could even print these messages off!!  My M&D made a book for me & I still love looking at it now!!

I'm so over the moon for you - it's absolutely the best news I've heard in years!

I really hope these next few weeks whizz by & you can soon be a fantastic little family - of course, she will now miss the end of the ITFC footy season, but there's always next year!

Love to you both , Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

KJ & dh - fantastic news. So very pleased for you both.   
all the very best for the 15th.


----------

